# Audigy 2 Platinum Pro, Probleme mit Mikro...



## KingChimera (9. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen, habe mir nun am letzten Donnerstag nen neuen Rechner geleistet. Also Soundkarte habe ich die Audigy 2  EZ Platinum Pro gewählt, nur hier habe ich ein kleines Problem. Wenn ich das Mikro anschliesse, mit dem Adapter, dann kann ich im TeamSpeak wunderbar reden, klappt alles wie am Schnürchen. Nur sobald ich Counter-Strike spiele stellt sich irgendwas um, so dass ich nicht mehr reden kann, also reden schon, aber niemand kann mich mehr hören... Also in der Systemsteuerung ist dann nicht mehr "Line-In 1/Mic" aktiviert, sondern "Midi", also was anderes... 
Kennt einer von euch das Problem, und könnt ihr mir evtl. helfen

DANKE

Servus, greetz KingChimera


----------



## Tim C. (17. Dezember 2003)

Kannst du denn wärend du in Teamspeak redest, gleichzeitig  die anderen hören ? Also wenn sie dir dazwischen plappern ?

Wenn nein, dann würde ich mal darauf tippen, dass der Full-Duplex Modus der Karte irgendwie deaktiviert ist. Habe zwar sowas noch nie erlebt, aber könnte sein.
Also ich denke generell kann man sagen, es ist ein klares Software Problem und wird wohl nicht an der Karte liegen. Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage ob es am Treiber oder an Teamspeak liegt.


----------



## KingChimera (17. Dezember 2003)

Ja, gehört habe ich sie auch, auch wenn sie dazwischen geredet haben...
Habe von Creative ne Antwort bekommen, nach dener Meinung liegt es an CS... Habe das Problem jetzt anders behoben: habe das Mikro an den Input der OnBoard-SK gesteckt, und dann eben noch ein bisschen was am Setup von TS geändert und jetzt  es...

Servus, greetz KingChimera


----------

